# BA Taxi



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

This is weird!

Our Friends at BA have just sent us this link and it is brilliant

You've got to try this, follow the link below, enter you postcode and you will see the new BA Olympics advert were an aircraft drives down the streets of London but then you will see it drive past your house, it's not a wind up it works

See: http://taxi.ba.com/


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Really clever. Thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dead cool !!!

I LOVE it (and I have sent it to ALL of friends )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Its brilliant, cruised past my house

Aldra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

No image for mine!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Only saw the opposite side of the road to my old house  

And it missed my daughters house too!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

It only showed the opposite side of my road too.
I have often wondered why the traffic is so heavy :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Brilliant, even showed the 'Van.

Bob


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Very good


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Isn't that clever ?

Mind you, after playing it several times with family addresses I just might not be able to get the music out of my head for some time.

G


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've used RealPlayer Downloader to save the video but the bit with the local street scene just shows a black background.

Do others get the same effect or do I need to use a different downloader?


----------

